# [Frage] Guter Gaming PC?



## heytrain (25. Januar 2015)

Da es hier scheinbar keine Katei für mein Problem gibt, schreib ich es einfach mal hier rein.

ich möchte mir einen neuen Gaming PC kaufen und habe dazu ein paar Fragen:


1. Selbst zusammenstellen oder Fertig kaufen?
    -Mein Freund hat mir bereits einen PC zusammengestellt: 

     Mainboard: 
Asrock Z87 EXTREME3 1150 Mainboard Sockel LGA: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
     Die Grafikkarte 2x http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00NZT6D68/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF
     Die SSD: 
SanDisk SDSSDP-128G- G25 128GB interne SSD-Festplatte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
     Laufwerk: 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004Y95Q2U/ref=ox_sc_act_title_5?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2SJNEUBX9W4KT
      Fesstplatte:
Western Digital WD10EZRX Green 1TB interne Festplatte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
      Netzteil: 
Be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-630W PC Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
     Der Arbeitsspeicher: AMD Radeon Memory AE38G1339U2 Arbeitsspeicer 8GB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
     Der Intel Xeon E3 Prozessor: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00D69PY1C/ref=ox_sc_act_title_9?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF
     Die Wärmeleitpaste: ARCTIC MX-2 - Wärmeleitpaste für alle Kühler: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
     Der CPU kühler: Enermax ETS-T40-TB T.B. Silence CPU-Kühler für Sockel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
    Gehäuse:
http://www.amazon.de/Cooler-Master-...ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1XCF8DLK3OC2Y


      Ist das bis jetzt gut oder gibt es da etwas besseres. Der PC sollte höchstens 1800€ 
      kosten. 


-Als fertigen PC stell ich mir da das hier vor: 
http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?KategorienOrder=010;020;009;010&bestellnr=XMG-PRIME-OVERCLOCKED-NVIDIA

Ist der besser als der Selbst zusammen gestellte?


2. Kennt vielleicht jemand etwas noch besseres für höchstens 1800€ (fertig oder zusammen gestellt)

EDIT: Kann vielleicht ein Adminstrator diesen Thread in die Kategorie "PC-Kompontenten-Kaufberatung" verschieben?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2015)

Also, 2x ne GTX 970 ist an sich viel zu viel - du hast ja auch  "nur" eine bei Deinem eigenen Vorschlag. Der Preis bei mysn ist aber ganz schon krass. Vlt hat das mit der Wasserkühlung und der Mini-Größe zu tun? Eine WaKü ist an sich heutzutage völlig überflüssig, denn moderne CPU-Kühler und Grafikkartenkühler sind eh schon sehr leise, und gut genug kühlen tun die auch. 

Es ist halt so: um die 300€ weniger, und der PC wäre immer noch gleich stark... 

Mainboard: ASRock H97 Pro4 => 75€
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 (das ist quasi ein i7 ohne Grafikeinheit) 240€
guter CPU-Kühler für leisen Betrieb zB EKL Brocken Eco 30€
RAM: 2x8GB DDR3-1600 (schnelleres bringt kaum was) 135€
Gehäuse: je nach eigenem Geschmack, so ab 40 Euro, mehr als 70€ muss nicht sein
Netzteil: Markennetzteil mit 500-550W, mit Kabelmanagement 70€
Festplatte: 2000GB 7200 U/Min ca. 80€
SSD: 256GB zB Crucial MX100 oder M550 oder so 100€
DVD-Laufwerk 15€
Windows 8.1 64 Bit ca. 80€

Das sind dann ca. 900€. Dazu dann je nach dem eine AMD R9 290 für 260-270€ oder eine Nvidia GTX 970 für 310-340€. Die Nvidia wäre ein paar Prozent schneller, aber weniger als 10%, braucht aber auch weniger Strom und ist im Zweifel eher was leiser bei Last. Mit der Nvidia wärst Du dann bei maximal 1250€, und der PC wäre kein bisschen schwächer als der PC bei mysn, für die Zukunft vielleicht sogar besser als der mysn-PC, weil der Xeon mit seinen 8 Threads (quasi Kerne) im Vergleich zum Core i5 (4 Threads) in 1-2 Jahren einen Vorteil haben könnte, da bringt der Takt eines übertakteten i5 auch nicht mehr viel. Aber selbst wenn du den i5-4690k nehmen würdest, wäre der PC ähnlich teuer (CPU ein bisschen billiger, Board sollte etwas teurer sein).

Und falls Du unbedingt einen sehr kleinen PC willst, wäre das auch nicht viel teurer. Ein gutes Mini-Gehäuse kostet nicht mehr als 70€, beim Board muss man ein bisschen drauflegen, und man muss beim Kühler ggf. genauer nachsehen, was passt. Aber teurer wäre an der Sache an sich nur das Board, und das auch nur um die 20€


Zusammenstellen könntest du den zB bei hardwareversand, wo der Zusammenbau relativ günstig ist - oder auch selber zusammenbauen, vlt. mit Hilfe Deines Kumpels, wenn der da Erfahrung hat.


----------



## heytrain (25. Januar 2015)

@Herbboy Könntest du mir dann vielleicht einen zusammenstellen mit der NVIDIA GraKa? Muss nicht unbedingt ein kleines Gehäuse sein. Ich kenn mich damit nämlich leider überhaupt nicht aus ^^


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2015)

Also, zusammenstellen jetzt mit Zusammenbau, oder nur die Einzelteile raussuchen, dass Du die bestellst und mit nem Kumpel dann zusammenbaust?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2015)

Falls der zusammengebaut werden soll vom Shop:  klick mal hier jeweils pro Bauteil einzeln die Links zu hardwareversand.de an (nicht "Abholhshop" ), dann in den Warenkorb legen, dann den nächsten Link usw. - und ganz am Schluss tust Du dann noch den "Rechner-Zusammenbau" in den Warenkorb =>  Rechner - Zusammenbau günstig kaufen   aktuell noch 15€, ich glaub das gilt nur noch heute. Ansonsten sind es 30€.  Über die ganzen Links ist es dann billiger, als wenn du es ohne Preisvergleich-Links über die Shop-Seite machst.

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)   245€
Board:  ASRock H97M Pro4 (90-MXGTA0-A0UAYZ)  oder auch Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H  80€
RAM: irgendeines von diesen 16GB-Kits Speicher im Preisvergleich  zB das hier G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1866, CL10-11-10-30 (F3-1866C10D-16GAB) 130€, am besten halt nicht eines mit so fetten Kühlrippen, damit es keine Probleme mit dem Kühler geben kann. Das Ares wäre also passend.
Gehäuse zB Xigmatek Alfar schwarz (CCM-38ABX-U02)  oder Fractal Design Core 2500 (FD-CA-CORE-2500-BL)  oder Cooltek Antiphon Airflow schwarz, schallgedämmt (CT AP-AF/600045790)  um die 50€ - du kannst natürlich auch selber mal schauen, was es so gibt. Diese hier würden alle von 40-80€ kosten, haben genug PLatz für mind 30cm lange Grafikkarten und 16cm CPU-Kühler, USB3.0 usw. PC-Gehäuse im Preisvergleich
Netzteil: mit abnehmbaren Kabeln Enermax Triathlor ECO 550W ATX 2.4 (ETL550AWT-M) (spart halt was Platz im Gehäuse) oder auch mit normalen Kabeln,. dafür effizienter Fractal Design Tesla R2 500W ATX 2.31 (FD-PSU-TS2B-500W)   60€
Festplatte Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)  75€
SSD Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)  100€
DVD-Brenner irgendeinen mit SATA nehmen, is an sich egal zB Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)  12€
Windows Microsoft: Windows 8.1 64Bit, DSP/SB (deutsch) (PC) (WN7-00619) 85€

Und natürlich die Grafikkarte: zB Gainward GeForce GTX 970 Phantom, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, Mini HDMI, 3x Mini DisplayPort (3361) oder  MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V316-009R)  oder Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, Mini HDMI, 3x Mini DisplayPort (NE5X970H14G2J)    ca. 340€


Wegen CPU-Kühler: weil es beim Transport kritisch sein kann, bauen die nur sehr leichte Kühler mit drauf - wenn du einen sehr leisen willst, dann wäre der aber was schwerer. Den musst Du dann selber montieren - wäre das okay? Wenn ja => der hier zB EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)  28€


Das sind dann insgesamt mit Zusammenbau und Versand ca 1250€, eher etwas weniger. Du kannst übrigens auch bei der Festplatte die Version mit nur 1000GB nehmen, wenn Dir das reicht, die kostet dann 50€. Und beim RAM auch erst mal nur 1x8GB nehmen, denn 16GB sind eher für die Zukunft vielleicht mal relevant. Aber da du ja eh mit viel mehr Budget geplant hattest, ist das an sich schon okay so.


----------



## heytrain (25. Januar 2015)

Wie viele Bildschirme kann ich denn da anschließen?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2015)

Also, ich weiß nicht genau, wie das bei Nvidia ist, aber zwei kannst Du mindestens auch gleichzeitig nutzen. Bei AMD gehen Problemlos drei, bei Nvidia inzwischen auch, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Anschlüsse sind 3-4 vorhanden.


----------



## heytrain (25. Januar 2015)

Ist die GTX 980 eigentlich zu empfehlen? Also ist sie von dem Preis unterscheid zu nehmen, statt der GTX 970?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2015)

heytrain schrieb:


> Ist die GTX 980 eigentlich zu empfehlen? Also ist sie von dem Preis unterscheid zu nehmen, statt der GTX 970?



Die GTX 980 ist zu teuer. An sich ist die 970 ja schon rein von der Leistung her zu teuer im Vergleich zur R9 290, aber die GTX 980 ist nur 10-15% schneller, kostet aber 200€ mehr.


----------



## heytrain (26. Januar 2015)

Achja und noch eine Frage zu den Bildschirmen; So wie ich das jetzt verstanden hab kann ich an die GTX 970 3-4 Bildschrime hängen. Wie viele kann ich an die 980 hängen? Weil 3 sollten schon mindestens sicher drin sein. :/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2015)

heytrain schrieb:


> Achja und noch eine Frage zu den Bildschirmen; So wie ich das jetzt verstanden hab kann ich an die GTX 970 3-4 Bildschrime hängen. Wie viele kann ich an die 980 hängen? Weil 3 sollten schon mindestens sicher drin sein. :/


Denke mal wie bei der 970, also bis zu 4 Geräte. DVI-I, DVI-D, HDMI und Display-Port ist eine öfters auftauchende Anschluss-Kombination..


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2015)

heytrain schrieb:


> Achja und noch eine Frage zu den Bildschirmen; So wie ich das jetzt verstanden hab kann ich an die GTX 970 3-4 Bildschrime hängen. Wie viele kann ich an die 980 hängen? Weil 3 sollten schon mindestens sicher drin sein. :/



die Zahl der Schirme hängt nicht von dem Grundmodell, also 970 oder 980 ab, sondern vom explizit gekauften Modell. Es kann zB sein, dass eine GTX 970 von MSI 4 Anschlüsse hat und eine GTX 980 von Zotac nur 3 - da muss man dann aufs genaue Modell schauen. Die meisten haben 4, manche mehr, zB diese GTX 970 von Gigabyte hat sogar 6 Anschlüsse - allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob man die auch alle gleichzeitig nutzen kann http://geizhals.at/de/gigabyte-gefo...v-n970wf3oc-4gd-a1172308.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  UND da brauchst Du dann ein Gehäuse, wo mehr PLatz bei der Länge ist (ich glaub meine Vorschläge gehen teils nur bis 30cm, die Karte braucht mind 31cm)

Aber was genau hast du denn überhaupt vor? Falls Du mehrere Monitore zum Gamen nutzen willst: Dir ist klar, dass die insgesamt doppelte Pixelzahl dann auch ca 30% weniger FPS bedeuten, dreifache Pixel sicher ca 50-60% weniger? Und dass man mehr Grafik-RAM braucht, je mehr Pixel es sind?


----------



## heytrain (27. Januar 2015)

Genau so ist es. Was brauch ich dann für mehr Grafik-RAM?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2015)

Mehr RAM bieten nur ganz wenige Karten, die dann auch teurer sind. An sich macht da nur eine AMD R9 290X mit 8GB für 390-400€ Sinn wie zB XFX Radeon R9 290X Double Dissipation Edition, 8GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (R9-290X-8DFD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   . Denn mehr als 4GB haben nur eben manche R9 290X, oder manche GTX 780 - die GTX 780 haben aber Nachteile im Vergleich zur R9 290X (8GB) : sie haben nur 6GB RAM und sind dabei sogar noch ein Stück langsamer - obwohl sie nicht günstiger sind - hier wäre die billigste ASUS STRIX-GTX780-OC-6GD5, GeForce GTX 780, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV04H4-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten gibt es nur noch die Nvidia Titan Black mit 6GB, aber die kostet über 800€ und ist nicht bzw. kaum schneller als die R9 290X, oder die Titan Z für den Schnäppchenpreis von 1500 Euro, oder die AMD R9 295X2 ab 700€. Die letzteren beiden sind Grafikkarten mit je zwei Grafikchips.


----------



## heytrain (28. Januar 2015)

Dann werd ich wohl auf die  R9 290X zurückgreifen ^^


----------

